# Love my amazing back development?



## Noheawaiian (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 15, 2011)

And from the front


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

you're an animal


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 15, 2011)

^^^^don't insult my pig face you stupid cunt


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

sorry, BRO. excellent v taper. really hit your peak.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 15, 2011)

Its actually considered a "front taper".
Haven't you learned anything?


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 15, 2011)

Ya look like a gay!!   The front pose looks like your about to blow some serious ass dude.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jul 15, 2011)

Max Headroom???? Where ya been the last 20 years?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 15, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> Ya look like a gay!!   The front pose looks like your about to blow some serious ass dude.



Oh yeah, i was totally about to lay a nice crisco log into my girlfriends candyapple cunt mouth. She loves taking my love snakes down her throat bro, and she also likes to do that one thing with the turtle and the water polo. The shit's whacker than the rolls on KOS, man. Gotta love them black girls, they rail more shit than a walkway. Fuckin walkways, lead me to the building, fuck you.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2011)

I think you need to enter into a transaction with euroking...


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 15, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Oh yeah, i was totally about to lay a nice crisco log into my girlfriends candyapple cunt mouth. She loves taking my love snakes down her throat bro, and she also likes to do that one thing with the turtle and the water polo. The shit's whacker than the rolls on KOS, man. *Gotta love them black girls, they rail more shit than a walkway. Fuckin walkways, lead me to the building, fuck you.*



haha


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 15, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I think you need to enter into a transaction with euroking...



What do you mean?


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> What do you mean?


 I hear steroids make your penis smaller.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 15, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I think you need to enter into a transaction with euroking...



i think they should sponsor me with free gears and i'll keep a detailed journal of success in their sub forum...


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 15, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> haha



Don't even think about fronting with me you mr clean faggot fuck dick riding pole smoking ape cunt. I'll fucking bulldoze your steamroller with my whale wacker you oceanic whitetip reef captain morgan gordon fisherman pedophile necro azza built slut monger. Fuck you, faggot popsicle assclown semen genie whorish prostitute dirty herpes mouth bass motherfucker


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 15, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Don't even think about fronting with me you mr clean faggot fuck dick riding pole smoking ape cunt. I'll fucking bulldoze your steamroller with my whale wacker you oceanic whitetip reef captain morgan gordon fisherman pedophile necro azza built slut monger. Fuck you, faggot popsicle assclown semen genie whorish prostitute dirty herpes mouth bass motherfucker



not my chair not my fucking problem...


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> i think they should sponsor me with free gears and i'll keep a detailed journal of success in their sub forum...


 Look at their bulk dragon pharma prices.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 15, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Look at their bulk dragon pharma prices.



i have already been checking them. Probably gonna do test E,eq,tren E. Prices seem awesome.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 15, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> not my chair not my fucking problem...



Im the king of the trees, im the tree mister, you stupid can of cunt. Im the fucking captain knots, captain of tying knots, when anyone needs their fucking knots tied they go to me, not you. I hope you burn in the deepest depths of hell with a sugar cane so far up your sweet cherry ass that your mouth tastes like whipped fucking cream. You're the kind of faggot that shows up to a job interview at burgerking wearing timberlands and pink assless chaps, asking to be paid in semen. You filthy pathetic gutter slut AIDS petri dish motherfucker. Die


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> i have already been checking them. Probably gonna do test E,eq,tren E. Prices seem awesome.


 That bulk prop and tren ace is catching my eye. I ran DP at the end of the pit challenge. Stuff was strong.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2011)

Propionat 100 (Testosterone Propionate) | Buy Propionat 100 | Dragon Pharma


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 15, 2011)

where is the fuking cut mix article???!!!


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> where is the fuking cut mix article???!!!


 Its like 90% done. That's another product I like VERY much.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 15, 2011)

Lol @ KOS looking into the "cut mix"


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 15, 2011)

hurry up motherfuker



suckass mod...why let villan drive away posters with abuse of power?for shame heavy fag


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 15, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Lol @ KOS looking into the "cut mix"


 wanna try tren....500 anabolic rating


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2011)

Buy 5 of these and take 1ml every day for 50 days. Add 50mcg's of T3 every day.
Diet and cardio and you will lose 25lbs of flab and gain LBM.

Cut Mix (Anabolic Hormone Blend) | Buy Cut Mix | Dragon Pharma Steroids Online


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 15, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> That bulk prop and tren ace is catching my eye. I ran DP at the end of the pit challenge. Stuff was strong.



i was looking at that but i wanted to run a longer ester. Doesn't Tren A cause more sides compared to tren E?


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 15, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Im the king of the trees, im the tree mister, you stupid can of cunt. Im the fucking captain knots, captain of tying knots, when anyone needs their fucking knots tied they go to me, not you. I hope you burn in the deepest depths of hell with a sugar cane so far up your sweet cherry ass that your mouth tastes like whipped fucking cream. You're the kind of faggot that shows up to a job interview at burgerking wearing timberlands and pink assless chaps, asking to be paid in semen. You filthy pathetic gutter slut AIDS petri dish motherfucker. Die



i love when you talk dirty to me...


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 15, 2011)

^^^who are you?


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 15, 2011)

stackndeca


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 15, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Buy 5 of these and take 1ml every day for 50 days. Add 50mcg's of T3 every day.
> Diet and cardio and you will lose 25lbs of flab and gain LBM.
> 
> Cut Mix (Anabolic Hormone Blend) | Buy Cut Mix | Dragon Pharma Steroids Online



I don't like the test/tren ratio on it. But it looks like a tasty addition to a prop cycle, indeed


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 15, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> stackndeca



Ohh shit, i love this guy^^^^


----------



## unclem (Jul 15, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Lol @ KOS looking into the "cut mix"


 
 to be honest, u dont look at all like a bber. i think your back lacks depth, u better hit the gym the wright way. only the truth. no back and no front to speak of. keep training u be built in 5 yrs .


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey, im a fucking BEAST. Do you NOT see my epic pig face? My amazing front taper? My sweet man tits? Are you blind?


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

epic troll is epically trolling


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 15, 2011)

Ive been epic ever since i stepped foot in this shit fuck gay bar..i mean.."ironmagforums"....


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 15, 2011)

unclem said:


> to be honest, u dont look at all like a bber. i think your back lacks depth, u better hit the gym the wright way. only the truth. no back and no front to speak of. keep training u be built in 5 yrs .



^^^^^^Brightest crayon out the crayon box right here.


----------



## Boogz1218 (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 15, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> i was looking at that but i wanted to run a longer ester. Doesn't Tren A cause more sides compared to tren E?



No the compound is the same. Ace is a shorter acting then tren enan. So if sides do show up, the ace will clear faster than the enan.


----------



## Boogz1218 (Jul 15, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Im the king of the trees, im the tree mister, you stupid can of cunt. Im the fucking captain knots, captain of tying knots, when anyone needs their fucking knots tied they go to me, not you. I hope you burn in the deepest depths of hell with a sugar cane so far up your sweet cherry ass that your mouth tastes like whipped fucking cream. You're the kind of faggot that shows up to a job interview at burgerking wearing timberlands and pink assless chaps, asking to be paid in semen. You filthy pathetic gutter slut AIDS petri dish motherfucker. Die








YouTube Video


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 15, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> i was looking at that but i wanted to run a longer ester. Doesn't Tren A cause more sides compared to tren E?



Sides are the same with each compound. But if you don't like the sides with tren a then you can stop running it & it'll be out of your system pretty quick. But with tren e if you dont like the sides then even if you stop using it the sides will continue 1-2 weeks after


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 15, 2011)

Boogz1218 said:


> YouTube Video



Who are you?


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 16, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> i was looking at that but i wanted to run a longer ester. Doesn't Tren A cause more sides compared to tren E?


 Sides are dose dependant for most guys. Tren A is stronger mg for mg so in a sense it may produce more sides but like the guys said. Its a short ride if things do go sideways with ACE.


----------



## strength is pain (Jul 16, 2011)

Mind your dentures don't fall out while performing the front taper ol' timer. You don't want to slip a disk bending over picking them up off the floor.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 16, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> No the compound is the same. Ace is a shorter acting then tren enan. So if sides do show up, the ace will clear faster than the enan.





Noheawaiian said:


> Sides are the same with each compound. But if you don't like the sides with tren a then you can stop running it & it'll be out of your system pretty quick. But with tren e if you dont like the sides then even if you stop using it the sides will continue 1-2 weeks after





heavyiron said:


> Sides are dose dependant for most guys. Tren A is stronger mg for mg so in a sense it may produce more sides but like the guys said. Its a short ride if things do go sideways with ACE.



thanks gentlemen, these advices shall be taken...


----------



## ceazur (Jul 16, 2011)

unclem said:


> to be honest, u dont look at all like a bber. i think your back lacks depth, u better hit the gym the wright way. only the truth. no back and no front to speak of. keep training u be built in 5 yrs .




a bit rude, lets see your physique cum guzzler


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 16, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


>


 


Noheawaiian said:


> ^^^^don't insult my pig face you stupid cunt


 


Noheawaiian said:


> Its actually considered a "front taper".
> Haven't you learned anything?


 


Noheawaiian said:


> Oh yeah, i was totally about to lay a nice crisco log into my girlfriends candyapple cunt mouth. She loves taking my love snakes down her throat bro, and she also likes to do that one thing with the turtle and the water polo. The shit's whacker than the rolls on KOS, man. Gotta love them black girls, they rail more shit than a walkway. Fuckin walkways, lead me to the building, fuck you.


 


Noheawaiian said:


> What do you mean?


 


Noheawaiian said:


> Don't even think about fronting with me you mr clean faggot fuck dick riding pole smoking ape cunt. I'll fucking bulldoze your steamroller with my whale wacker you oceanic whitetip reef captain morgan gordon fisherman pedophile necro azza built slut monger. Fuck you, faggot popsicle assclown semen genie whorish prostitute dirty herpes mouth bass motherfucker


 


Noheawaiian said:


> Im the king of the trees, im the tree mister, you stupid can of cunt. Im the fucking captain knots, captain of tying knots, when anyone needs their fucking knots tied they go to me, not you. I hope you burn in the deepest depths of hell with a sugar cane so far up your sweet cherry ass that your mouth tastes like whipped fucking cream. You're the kind of faggot that shows up to a job interview at burgerking wearing timberlands and pink assless chaps, asking to be paid in semen. You filthy pathetic gutter slut AIDS petri dish motherfucker. Die


 


He can't be serious, right?................or can he?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 16, 2011)

And from the front










*FUNNY SHIT !!!!!*









A wasteland mutation in Snooki glasses is still just a wasteland mutation.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 16, 2011)

he's gotta block the haters with a physique like that...


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 16, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> He can't be serious, right?................or can he?



Looks like a dieted down DYNASTYINC.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 16, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Looks like a dieted down DYNASTYINC.


 

I know right!  OR even a LiftHeavy3 - both bitches even know they are the same person - just sayin.........


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 16, 2011)

My physique will smash all of you. Im a genetic GOD, my pigface is impetuous, my front-taper is impregnable, and im just ferocious, i eat children. All praise be to allah


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 16, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> He can't be serious, right?................or can he?



Who are you?


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 16, 2011)

this is gold


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 16, 2011)

^^^^hey broheawaiian, fuck you.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 16, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Oh yeah, i was totally about to lay a nice crisco log into my girlfriends candyapple cunt mouth. She loves taking my love snakes down her throat bro, and she also likes to do that one thing with the turtle and the water polo. The shit's whacker than the rolls on KOS, man. Gotta love them black girls, they rail more shit than a walkway. Fuckin walkways, lead me to the building, fuck you.



not my chair, not my problem.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 16, 2011)

^^^^what is this garbage?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 16, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> thanks gentlemen, these advices shall be taken...


 
 . .  epic thread, with the best advices at IM!


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 16, 2011)

Fuck IM. Anyone who says otherwise needs to get their filthy tubes tied so their bitch asses never breed. You're all sad little cunts, fuckin ape shit side saddling faggot fuck tupe orange motherfuckers. DIE


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 16, 2011)

You should check out AnabolicMinds. Most of them are less jerked than you and worship Jesus. You'll look like a king over there


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 16, 2011)

^^^im already the king down here, cunt.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 16, 2011)

Another MD cunt, I'm the man, I'm the king. What happen MD cleaning the trash out of there pit.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 16, 2011)

the MD pit is fully of pussies. the pit leader edits posts when he gets r
ass raped and the mods are all cunts


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 16, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Don't even think about fronting with me you mr clean faggot fuck dick riding pole smoking ape cunt. I'll fucking bulldoze your steamroller with my whale wacker you oceanic whitetip reef captain morgan gordon fisherman pedophile necro azza built slut monger. Fuck you, faggot popsicle assclown semen genie whorish prostitute dirty herpes mouth bass motherfucker





Noheawaiian said:


> Im the king of the trees, im the tree mister, you stupid can of cunt. Im the fucking captain knots, captain of tying knots, when anyone needs their fucking knots tied they go to me, not you. I hope you burn in the deepest depths of hell with a sugar cane so far up your sweet cherry ass that your mouth tastes like whipped fucking cream. You're the kind of faggot that shows up to a job interview at burgerking wearing timberlands and pink assless chaps, asking to be paid in semen. You filthy pathetic gutter slut AIDS petri dish motherfucker. Die




With awesome posts like this I can't understand why anyone would edit.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 16, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Another MD cunt, I'm the man, I'm the king. What happen MD cleaning the trash out of there pit.



I troll everywhere, cunt. I just found another place to hate everyone/everything...faggot


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 16, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> I troll everywhere, cunt. I just found another place to hate everyone/everything...faggot



Fuck you Gavone. I guess SOP at MD is to string as many "bad" words together 
as possible. Nice touch. Now back on the short bus headed back to the MD pit.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 16, 2011)

Not everyone has to ride in a short bus to get places, cunt. Go put your helmet back on and i might buy that lunchbox you've been whining about, you fruitloop gutterslut. I swear to fucking god that im going to find you and shove a rusty screwdriver straight into that muddy liver of yours & knee you in the ovaries so hard that a fetus comes out of your mouth, fucking douche bag


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 16, 2011)

Shut the fuck up cunt, your going to hurt yourself porky.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 16, 2011)

I love it when members fight with troll. Its like even if they win the argument, they lose. its a lose/lose scenario. Time to hit the Jacuzzi, Tony Montana stlye .


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey, talking about me is one thing. But don't you EVER talk about my godly physique! I have shit on jesus with this body, have you SEEN my fucking front taper? I look like the letter fucking Y. You have NO IDEA how much sweet babes I bring in with this pig face. I have came all over girls chests with this fatass frame, swallowing gravy and going commando. Fucking dragons in the bridge with hammers and sloth, motherfucker. Weebles wabble but they don't fall down...


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 16, 2011)

front taper for the win...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 16, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Hey, talking about me is one thing. But don't you EVER talk about my godly physique! I have shit on jesus with this body, have you SEEN my fucking front taper? I look like the letter fucking Y. You have NO IDEA how much sweet babes I bring in with this pig face. I have came all over girls chests with this fatass frame, swallowing gravy and going commando. Fucking dragons in the bridge with hammers and sloth, motherfucker. Weebles wabble but they don't fall down...



Only the saney slut can come up with such filthy choice of words. carry on


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 16, 2011)

Lay off the kool aid Bro,  Early dimentia is setting in.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 16, 2011)

Fuck all of you sad little weasel fucks. Burn in hell, you fuckin stretch mark assclown motherfuckers


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 17, 2011)

prolapsed anus piano tuning, nigger lip sling shot, dumpster baby ghetto salad eating, shingles having hunched over beasty pr0n retiring, liver spot skid mark on a preacher sandwich.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 17, 2011)

Sidearm torpedo sucking pole riding cum stain shit streak cock lightning anal bead fur burger faggot cunt rainbow lion std whore manfuck prostitute. You need to be hung, you stupid can of dirty semen, you. You deserve to have my feces injected directly into your kidney and benj's cock shoved into your left eye along with a crazed abused mongoose shoved straight down that cock hotel..i mean.."throat" of yours....


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 17, 2011)

I like where this is going


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 17, 2011)

plastic bag recycling on a shit biscuit, timberlake tossing, e coli infected via ocular farts, titty queef from a shark pounding intestines filled with O.J. simpson semen pile of hateful nerd arm flash book tattoo having bleached pube, scrotum stretched from five mousetraps pierced with a turd canon, eatin fig newtons in a confession booth while pedo touching a hymnal, in Oprah's lap smellin like 30 lbs of hot shrimp and pus soup pimple licking seeker of truth through fire extinguisher inserting anus head band wearing, rape victim.


----------



## BigMuffin (Jul 17, 2011)

Shit just got real in this thread. Muffin man enters bishes!!!!!


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 17, 2011)

BigMuffin said:


> Shit just got real in this thread. Muffin man enters bishes!!!!!


Tits or gtfo!!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Jul 17, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Buy 5 of these and take 1ml every day for 50 days. Add 50mcg's of T3 every day.
> Diet and cardio and you will lose 25lbs of flab and gain LBM.
> 
> Cut Mix (Anabolic Hormone Blend) | Buy Cut Mix | Dragon Pharma Steroids Online



Why is Heavy in here sucking Euroking's cock?


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 17, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Why is Heavy in here sucking Euroking's cock?


 Been studying cut mix for an article I'm writing. Decided to write on the synergy of the compounds. I used the stack when I was cutting in April. It was amazing watching my body change. EK has killer deals and the stuff is obviously real...


----------



## Saney (Jul 17, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Been studying cut mix for an article I'm writing. Decided to write on the synergy of the compounds. I used the stack when I was cutting in April. It was amazing watching my body change. EK has killer deals and the stuff is obviously real...



Hmmmm


So Test Prop and Tren Ace alone couldn't give me the same results?


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 17, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> 
> So Test Prop and Tren Ace alone couldn't give me the same results?


 Close but not the same.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 17, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Close but not the same.



agreed. the added masteron and t3 will definitely help in terms of fat loss in addition to tren and prop.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 17, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> plastic bag recycling on a shit biscuit, timberlake tossing, e coli infected via ocular farts, titty queef from a shark pounding intestines filled with O.J. simpson semen pile of hateful nerd arm flash book tattoo having bleached pube, scrotum stretched from five mousetraps pierced with a turd canon, eatin fig newtons in a confession booth while pedo touching a hymnal, in Oprah's lap smellin like 30 lbs of hot shrimp and pus soup pimple licking seeker of truth through fire extinguisher inserting anus head band wearing, rape victim.



I like this guy...


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 17, 2011)

it's like he's staring at me no matter where i go. It's fuckin creepy


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## bigbenj (Jul 17, 2011)

is it hard to stay grounded with those wings?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 17, 2011)

Ive actually been mistaken for an upside down letter A quite a few times :,(
Im like a crooked alphabet. Fuck.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 17, 2011)

But I am a sly muthufuckuh


----------



## Tesla (Jul 17, 2011)

Wtf??  Lol!!!!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 17, 2011)

hahahahahahhahahhahahahahaha


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 17, 2011)

You love my front taper, bitches


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 18, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


>


 


*You're just fucking distrubing*


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 18, 2011)

Do you even know what the inside of a gym look like?


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 18, 2011)

keep up the good work Nohe... I'm fucking dying...


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 18, 2011)

me too rofl


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 18, 2011)

it's amazing how many people are threatened by the front taper...


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 18, 2011)

I make sure I tuck all of my size S clothes into my pants to showcase my impressive front taper.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 18, 2011)

swoleness


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 18, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> *You're just fucking distrubing*



yeah, he's totally distrubing.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 18, 2011)

Roast Pork wit provolone


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 18, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> yeah, he's totally distrubing.



You are a Cock face!


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 18, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Roast Pork wit provolone



sounds lovely...


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 18, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> yeah, he's totally distrubing.



Im already in his head, apie


----------



## minimal (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 18, 2011)

KOS chasing a black dude with cock on his mind...typical


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 19, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


>




Your dick is so small, you have a vagina


----------



## Curt James (Jul 19, 2011)

Curt James said:


>








YouTube Video


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

Nohe, you old bag!


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 19, 2011)

azza is fucking pissed, i am sensing a serious fucking breakdown on the horizon...


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 19, 2011)

My front taper can rival that of the letter Y!


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 19, 2011)

just un freakin believable wideness. How do you manage to fit through the drive through window to hand out their food?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2011)

i'm just wondering how damned far off the ground that doorknob is?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 19, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> just un freakin believable wideness. How do you manage to fit through the drive through window to hand out their food?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 19, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> just un freakin believable wideness. How do you manage to fit through the drive through window to hand out their food?



Hey fuckhead, I work the cash register now.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 19, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Hey fuckhead, I work the cash register now.



You must use a stool


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 19, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i'm just wondering how damned far off the ground that doorknob is?



Its actually lower than most. Im just a short pigfaced front-taper fuck.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 19, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Its actually lower than most. Im just a short pigfaced front-taper fuck.


You're having fun with this Azza stint aren't you?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 19, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> You must use a stool


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 19, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> You're having fun with this Azza stint aren't you?


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice stool.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## azza1971 (Jul 19, 2011)

I just love being in this stupid cunts head, if he added up all the time he has wasted on me, shit he could go to the gym for a week, its obvious he is stalking me and is a gay admirer, sorry dude but i care who???s mouth i put my cock in??????i???d let Curt suck my cock, but you will have to beg??????..

Nohweliian is one sad owned mutha fucka..


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes, because you've owned me up & down IM...


----------



## ceazur (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## azza1971 (Jul 20, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Yes, because you've owned me up & down IM...



See my front pigtaper is better than your Redneck from the south manpussy???...


----------



## minimal (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## azza1971 (Jul 20, 2011)

bwhabwahbwah……………Taco ownership of Nohweliians mantaco…

I love having my pics posted up on the forums, its not like i professed to be anything i am not…………..


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 21, 2011)

Anybody else in here wanna eat out judge judy? I bet her flaccid meat curtains taste like a gavel.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## minimal (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## azza1971 (Jul 22, 2011)

Are we having a truce, cause if we are not, you are fucking dead faggot……..LOL


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 22, 2011)

You'll get no truce from me, you pig faced front taper necrophile pedophile retard fuck stick faggot. 
I sent you that PM to tell you that none of this beef is real.
But you are a dumb fuck who should be raped several times by a group of disgruntled sailors trying to make their wives think they're fucked in the head so they don't get hurt when they dump them


----------



## minimal (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 22, 2011)

epic thread!!!!!


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 22, 2011)

^^^^this was my first or second thread ever started here in IM...


----------



## minimal (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 23, 2011)

So, where are the after pictures?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 23, 2011)

Here you go


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 23, 2011)

No, I mean after you started working out.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 23, 2011)

Ohhh, here


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice peak, slanty eyed goon headed creep muthafucka………...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 23, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Ohhh, here



That's more like it.  Impressive gunz.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 23, 2011)

ok minimals gifs are contagious


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 23, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> Nice peak, slanty eyed goon headed creep muthafucka


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 23, 2011)

^^^^dumb fuck is weak


----------



## strength is pain (Jul 23, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> My physique will smash all of you. Im a genetic GOD, my pigface is impetuous, my front-taper is impregnable, and im just ferocious, i eat children. All praise be to allah



What a fuckstick. U got some serious confidence issues.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 23, 2011)

Who in the fuck are you? You fucking nobody. Burn in hell, fucking communist


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 23, 2011)

strength is pain said:


> What a fuckstick. U got some serious confidence issues.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 23, 2011)

Lulz


----------



## minimal (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## BillHicksFan (Jul 24, 2011)

minimal said:


>


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 24, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


>



God i???d love to fuck her?????????.


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 24, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


>



Nohweliian is the camera man, whacking off to the other guys cock??????..


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 24, 2011)

Azza, you were owned off of IM before you even started coming here. Go suck more of your daily allotment of black cock, cry yourself into a dark room, and cut yourself with your "razor sharp" conditioning, you peak master, you.


----------



## strength is pain (Jul 24, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Who in the fuck are you? You fucking nobody. Burn in hell, fucking communist



you look like the type of fag who can suck a golf ball through a garden hose. only steers and queers name themselves Noheawaiian and your not a steer so it only leaves me with one option. do you like dick? do you even train? you look as tho your about to fall and break a hip. whats it like to be a 75year old pussy virgin. Its ok you can tell me


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 24, 2011)

Don't have a meltdown, bro, im 38, and most likely would own you in a gym. And you seem to talk quite a bit about homosexuality, are you ok? 
You fucking Jeffrey Dahmer faggot fuck motherfucker


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 25, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> You'll get no truce from me, you pig faced front taper necrophile pedophile retard fuck stick faggot.
> I sent you that PM to tell you that none of this beef is real.
> But you are a dumb fuck who should be raped several times by a group of disgruntled sailors trying to make their wives think they're fucked in the head so they don't get hurt when they dump them



If none of this is real then me fucking, killing and dismembering your whole family isn???t real is it, just anal beef, i will tell you but your mothers beef curtains were the most rubbery thing i have ever had the disgust of chewing on, and you came from this cunt, fuck me vag head, i never had you down for a truce, you are a coward cunt crybaby wanna be, and i love sailors, and they love me??????..see the problem with you is even faggots find you disgustingly ugly and wont touch you with there syphilis infected cocks?????????suck my diseased pole, brown shower man


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 25, 2011)

strength is pain said:


> you look like the type of fag who can suck a golf ball through a garden hose. only steers and queers name themselves Noheawaiian and your not a steer so it only leaves me with one option. do you like dick? do you even train? you look as tho your about to fall and break a hip. whats it like to be a 75year old pussy virgin. Its ok you can tell me



best post of the day brother


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 25, 2011)

^^^you fucking moron, he was talking about YOUR PHOTO. You didn't catch that?
Jesus Christ, you've owned yourself quite badly


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 25, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> ^^^you fucking moron, he was talking about YOUR PHOTO. You didn't catch that?
> Jesus Christ, you've owned yourself quite badly



Man are you stupid, could be a record?????????..the elevator works but doesn???t go to the top floor.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 25, 2011)

The engine's running, but theres no one at the wheel...


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 26, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


>



Is that KOS?


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 26, 2011)

At first i thought the Md guys were gonna bring some new laughs, but you guys have quickly turned into just another clic that doesn't wanna naked wrestle. Is there anybody from MD who's not a hydro-cephalic? Post sound bites of the sloshing sound from your headbanging or GTFO.


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 26, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> At first i thought the Md guys were gonna bring some new laughs, but you guys have quickly turned into just another clic that doesn't wanna naked wrestle. Is there anybody from MD who's not a hydro-cephalic? Post sound bites of the sloshing sound from your headbanging or GTFO.



says the monkey in a suit, well since being here i have noticed nothing special, you guys suck balls. and don’t even throw insults very well, and then cause you are owned edit the posts, fuckin coward cunts


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 26, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> says the monkey in a suit, well since being here i have noticed nothing special, you guys suck balls. and don???t even throw insults very well, and then cause you are owned edit the posts, fuckin coward cunts


Our insult artistry is far to subtle for a colossal water head to understand. Stick around kid, the tears in your anus will heal, and the wisdom of the heavens will eventually be bestowed upon your blubbed corpse.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 26, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> At first i thought the Md guys were gonna bring some new laughs, but you guys have quickly turned into just another clic that doesn't wanna naked wrestle. Is there anybody from MD who's not a hydro-cephalic? Post sound bites of the sloshing sound from your headbanging or GTFO.



so you like to fuck and cuddle?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 26, 2011)

No, he likes to get fucked and cuddle


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 27, 2011)

either way with pay^^^^^


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 27, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> either way with pay^^^^^



Your currency speaks the language of gay love???????????????..


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 27, 2011)

uhhhh,  uhhhhhhhhhh, uuuhhhhhhhhhh!!     *PLOP*!!!!!


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 27, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> Your currency speaks the language of gay love???????????????..



Wait....
But you never disagreed to letting him pay you for sex...


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I fuckin said plop! Now you listen to your dinner bell goddammit


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 28, 2011)

Sorry, azza's deaf due to an abundance of dirty semen blasted into his ears. Just smack him a few times and point to the trough. If that doesnt work then strap a picture of black cock onto said trough & he'll be there faster than a jackrabbit with a hot iron up his ass, running on a skillet that's hotter than latskey's sweet milky teets...


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 28, 2011)

sweet milky teets


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 28, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Sorry, azza's deaf due to an abundance of dirty semen blasted into his ears. Just smack him a few times and point to the trough. If that doesnt work then strap a picture of black cock onto said trough & he'll be there faster than a jackrabbit with a hot iron up his ass, running on a skillet that's hotter than latskey's sweet milky teets...



Jiberish from the gay peep show mop boy, go and hand ball captn???s ass.


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 28, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> sweet milky teets



You have what? Serously dude, better get that looked at??????.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 28, 2011)

+




=


----------



## minimal (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 28, 2011)

Not sure if srs..............Must be doing P90X.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah, the "P" stands for pig...


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 28, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Yeah, the "P" stands for pig...


 
Sounds erotic........you from Arkansas? LOL jk.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 28, 2011)

I regularly engage in sexual intercourse with pigs. 
My sister's a fucking slob....


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 28, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> I regularly engage in sexual intercourse with pigs.
> My sister's a fucking slob....



Always had you down as a fellow family member fucka???..


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 28, 2011)

+




=


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 29, 2011)

LOL fucking awesome!


----------



## Shadowcam (Jul 29, 2011)

who is this disgusting azza guy?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 29, 2011)

Something more hidiously feeble than you could ever imagine


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 29, 2011)

Shadowcam said:


> who is this disgusting azza guy?



oh used med fetish boy decides to chime in, hook line and sinka, cum to DADDY


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 29, 2011)

I hear that everyone has their own way to cope with defeat. And you, sir, do what you always do, and turn to homosexuality to solve your problems....


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 29, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> I hear that everyone has their own way to cope with defeat. And you, sir, do what you always do, and turn to homosexuality to solve your problems....



Actually i get great satisfaction that you think you have beaten me, i let you get away with so much, if this is your a game then you better go back to bed and dream up something new cause no matter what, you will never own me or get rid of me, you will live out your days biting your own neck, being fed by a straw in a insane asylum, cause i am in your fuckin head FOREVER, you may as well just kill yourself???..


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 29, 2011)

I own you on an hourly basis, but you're right, ill probably never get rid of you. Just like you'll never get rid of the AIDS that you've contracted after letting 12 routy sailors take advantage of you without condoms and later sucking their hot love juice out of your visciously stretched arse hole with the long rubber hose you use to train yourself to deepthroat with. You petri dish front tapering leaning tower of pigfuck, you.


----------



## Shadowcam (Jul 29, 2011)

This azza guy is pewtred,

I never seen anything like it.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 29, 2011)

You'll find dozens like him in those nifty petri dishes at the disease centers...


----------



## Shadowcam (Jul 29, 2011)

is there more of him....can't be surely


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 29, 2011)

Check your local pedophile website, and you'll find plenty more like him...


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 29, 2011)

Shadowcam said:


> This azza guy is pewtred,
> 
> I never seen anything like it.



Not what your mum said, anyway look i know that Nohweliian sent you a pm asking you to support him and chime in, nice try fuck stick, very original.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 29, 2011)

Lol @ you thinking I have to PM people for them to realize you're a pig faced taper of the front slimy sack of used cunthole, you upside down letter A faggot fuck...


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 29, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Lol @ you thinking I have to PM people for them to realize you're a pig faced taper of the front slimy sack of used cunthole, you upside down letter A faggot fuck...



thanx man, words of encouragement go along way, oh have you had your daily enema?


----------



## Shadowcam (Jul 29, 2011)

I bet this thing stinks aswell^^^^


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 29, 2011)

Shadowcam said:


> I bet this thing stinks aswell^^^^


Who the fuck is this shaky legged band wagoner? Lot's of posts, but almost nil for rep. Like the human papilloma virus, you don't notice it till nohe has cervical cancer.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 29, 2011)

Well look at the douche-fag starting to use big words. It must be hard to swallow all those loads with a dictionary in your hand....


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 29, 2011)

Last time i looked i have more rep points than you faggot, with only 1/3rd the posts, 

You sir have been fucking owned


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh yeah, your e-superiority completely compensates for your real-life incapability to linger within 100 yards of an elementary school...


----------



## Shadowcam (Jul 29, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Who the fuck is this shaky legged band wagoner? Lot's of posts, but almost nil for rep. Like the human papilloma virus, you don't notice it till nohe has cervical cancer.





azza1971 said:


> Last time i looked i have more rep points than you faggot, with only 1/3rd the posts,
> 
> You sir have been fucking owned



pig just owned a monkey....brilliant!


----------



## Shadowcam (Jul 29, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Who the fuck is this shaky legged band wagoner? Lot's of posts, but almost nil for rep. Like the human papilloma virus, you don't notice it till nohe has cervical cancer.



LOL at 500 posts being "lot's of posts". Obviously a popular forum.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 29, 2011)

This entire thread is a large bitchslap to the face of a pig.


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 29, 2011)

Shadowcam said:


> pig just owned a monkey....brilliant!



Whats wrong with that, i would him than you, cunt breath


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 29, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> This entire thread is a large bitchslap to the face of a pig.



And your the bitch?????????..bitch


----------



## Shadowcam (Jul 29, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> Whats wrong with that, i would him than you, cunt breath



Finish your sentence, and lift some weights while your at it.


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 29, 2011)

Shadowcam said:


> I am a complete cock and worship the balls and wear a ball gag.



We all know this. Your point is?


----------



## Shadowcam (Jul 29, 2011)

^^^^


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 29, 2011)

Azza, you sly muthufucka


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 30, 2011)

Suck my bacon flavoured cock, faggot


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 30, 2011)

Azza, you sly muthufucka


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 30, 2011)

Put some pork on your fork


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 30, 2011)

Azza, you sly muthufucka


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 31, 2011)

Those are my reading glass’s, this little piggy is reading a poem,

Nohweliian shat his pants,
and now he wants to dance
we say clean the mess
he says sucking cock is how i bless


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 31, 2011)

Kroh dazza, the front tapered pig face gutterslut who can't step near a playground without being battered by the purses of distraught mothers...


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 31, 2011)

And you thought my back was beastly!


----------



## Shadowcam (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 2, 2011)

More of azza's "bulk"

















Bow to the front taper


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 2, 2011)

There is more material here than the clean thread. carry on...............


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 3, 2011)

It's time to bring our attention to THE REAL faghot. 
This pedophile motherfucker posted kiddy porn on a forum. And this thread will now serve as a bitchslap to the one known as Psychopath.
Let the games begin


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## azza1971 (Aug 3, 2011)

Here is what Nohweliian sent me by pm, now i don’t like anything to do with kiddie porn, so if Psychopath is guilty then he should die a thousand deaths. But being asked by this dumb stupid retarded inbred Nohweliian to join his crusade, you are on your fuckin own!!


His pm to me

Hey brother. I'm willing to call a temporary truce with you on MD and IM if you help me own that little fuckhead Psychopath off of MD. 
You down?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 3, 2011)

You never PM'd me back yet....


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 3, 2011)

Azzaphile and Psychophile have joined forces. May god help all our children


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 3, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> You never PM'd me back yet....



i dont pm cockheads like you, never have and never will E-Turkey


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 3, 2011)

I offered you salvaion, but you chose to be the same old pathetic pigfaced cunt that you always are. 
But don't worry, I won't tell anyone that you decided to side with the pedophile


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## azza1971 (Aug 3, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> I offered you salvaion, but you chose to be the same old pathetic pigfaced cunt that you always are.
> But don't worry, I won't tell anyone that you decided to side with the pedophile



You are as stupid as fuck, you wanted me to be in your trolling gang, i said no, fight your own battles, i am offended by what Psycho did, but thats my prerogative, just like you being a E-Faggot is your prerogative, you must have been dropped on your head at birth or drank a pint of afterbirth cause you are dissing the wrong muthafucka


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 3, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> You are as stupid as fuck, you wanted me to be in your trolling gang, i said no, fight your own battles, i am offended by what Psycho did, but thats my prerogative, just like you being a E-Faggot is your prerogative, you must have been dropped on your head at birth or drank a pint of afterbirth cause you are dissing the wrong muthafucka


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 6, 2011)

nohe 's got the pics on lock. I've enjoyed every second of this thread.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 6, 2011)




----------

